# Wrist Shots



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

As everyone here knows, taking decent wrist shots is difficult due to many reasons. I practiced my "wrist shot taking skills" during the weekend and here's couple of pics. Comments welcome!

First one is my favorite, I think I nailed what I aimed at. Critique please 










Here I tried to get a decent reflection shot with a tree in reflection, it forced me to use small aperture (32) so I had to pump up the ISO:










here's take two of the first pic, it has merits but I like the first one better:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wrist & lume shots are where I struggle most & as 'arty' shots these are great but they aren't really that informative if you were trying to show off your watch - Maybe you were after the arty shot rather than the informative shot in which case well done ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very good pics, the difficulty with such shots is the very short depth of field and getting the focus point right.

I like the top one, very difficult on such shots to get the hands in focus, well done.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

arm hair like an albino wookie :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice pics but, as stated above, these are more 'art' shots than 'wrist' shots. For my 2p, the true value of wrist shots is to see how the thing actually looks on the wrist - very helpful, especially in a sales post, I find. Hth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for comments! I wasn't after artsy look at all  Then again I was after a shot that looks like I took it and these came out


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

I like the top shot. Great shallow depth of field and maybe a little tilt upwards to get more of the face but plenty of writing space at the top and almost suitable for the advertising world.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the second picture, it looks like a shot that the forensic team might take at a murder scene whilst trying to find "evidence" on the strap, case or wrist.

Interesting pictures, a little bit different from those we are used to. :thumbsup:


----------



## provlada (Feb 16, 2009)

The first photo is nice. The colors on the background is amazing.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Good stuff.

However, this is coming from a northern oik who is happy when a pic comes out as not blurred!!


----------



## SgtPepper (Jul 16, 2009)




----------

